# Status 315 to Status 530/10



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Has anyone changed from the older Status 315 aerial to the newer 530/10?
If so is it a direct swap or does the roof require modding?

We have had a few trips lately where the signal has been poor and we are trying to improve this.
If anyone has exchanged the aerial, was it worth the effort?
:?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I did it on a previous van and I had to make a much larger hole through the roof something like 30mm. I remember it well as I cut through some cables buried in the roof insulation and had to joint them together.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Fortunately I just missed a cable when drilling through, so it is worth checking first. The job was straightforward but I did make an ABS plate to strengthen the roof. I also made some spacers to go in the roof cavity as NuVenture had been poor with their insulation. Certainly not a difficult job so long as you use the correct hole cutter. 
Reception with the 530 is great.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a blanking plate available from Grade UK to seal the original fitting and then drill for the new aerial.
www.grade-uk.co.uk
Gerry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I too changed from 315 to 530.
I cut through the outer fibre glass then from inside I cut through the plywood.
This meant I didn't cut the wires embedded in the polystrene insulation. :wink:

PS. The base mounting of the 530 covered the hole for the 315.....which I filled with a sealer.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Where you pleased with the results Ted? Was it a vast improvement?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

100% better. Used across Northern Europe and the UK.
Directing the aerial is no problem as it will pick up some signal even in the wrong direction. Turn it for a strong signal and then retune.....


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I raised a similar question a year or two back

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-56091-.html

and in the end I opted to go for the maxview crank up sat dish rather than replacing the 315 to a 530

worth reading through.

David


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Cheers David.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

530 requires a mast (bigger hole required than the 300 series 8mm hole). But wiring and booster box is an easy swap. Like the previous users comment though, i'd go for satellite everytime!


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

There must be wires zig zaging all over roof, cos I cut through them aswell.
Frank


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

I changed ours on our last van as it was as much use as a chocolate T-pot.
Allthough it was a little better reception wise, I ended up getting a Satellite dish. 
If you enjoy TV (Like we do) then Satellite is the way to go.
It does not have to be expensive I started with a £50 Aldi Job only took around 5 mins to set up each time. 

This time round on the new van I went mad and brought a fully auto Caro system and we just love it. easy enough to self install and perfect picture every time... Except for the New-forest... Bloody trees everywere!! lol

Brian & Lorraiene


----------

